# Solved: shdoclc.dll?



## .Flight. (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this problem could be fixed. Every time I open an IE page (not all) I get a Seceruity Warning message:










Is this a problem, can it be fixed? My log look clean, I guess:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:56:35, on 08/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\BIN\WIN2K\tidslmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TIxDSL] C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\BIN\WIN2K\tidslmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Repair Registry Pro] C:\Program Files\Repair Registry Pro\RepairRegistryPro.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Outpost Firewall] C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: officejet 6100.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Browser Adjustment - {44627E97-789B-40d4-B5C2-58BD171129A1} - C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\Plugins\BrowserBar\ie_bar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by102fd.bay102.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1130574762890
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{722438E7-B248-42B9-9D20-6431B2F9FFB9}: NameServer = 195.92.195.94 195.92.195.95
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\wl_hook.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Outpost Firewall Service (OutpostFirewall) - Agnitum Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

what is the full error you are getting?

Try this. go to the C:\windows\system32 folder and rename shdoclc.dll to shdoclc.old

go to C:\windows\system32\dllcache and copy the shdoclc.dll to C:\windows\system32 .

note you will have to unhide system fodlers and files to find it!

Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default,
Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options".
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden
files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View
tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also
uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for
known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

*Download Cleanup from Here

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/download.html

* A window will open and choose SAVE, then DESKTOP as the destination.
* On your Desktop, click on Cleanup40.exe icon.
* Then, click RUN and place a checkmark beside "I Agree"
* Then click NEXT followed by START and OK.
* A window will appear with many choices, keep all the defaults as set when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Quality.
* Click OK
* DO NOT RUN IT YET

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

* Run Ewido:

* Click on scanner
* Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
* During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
* When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
* Save the report to your desktop

* Run Cleanup:

* Click on the "Cleanup" button and let it run.
* Once its done, close the program.

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the ewido and active scan logs


----------



## .Flight. (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

I did what you said and here's the new hjt log, kaspersky and ewido scans. Panda didn't find anything and nothing was infected. But the problem is still there 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:06:16, on 08/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\BIN\WIN2K\tidslmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Photoshop.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TIxDSL] C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\BIN\WIN2K\tidslmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Repair Registry Pro] C:\Program Files\Repair Registry Pro\RepairRegistryPro.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Outpost Firewall] C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: officejet 6100.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Browser Adjustment - {44627E97-789B-40d4-B5C2-58BD171129A1} - C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\Plugins\BrowserBar\ie_bar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by102fd.bay102.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1130574762890
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{722438E7-B248-42B9-9D20-6431B2F9FFB9}: NameServer = 195.92.195.95 195.92.195.94
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\wl_hook.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Outpost Firewall Service (OutpostFirewall) - Agnitum Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\outpost.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

___________

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT
Sunday, January 08, 2006 20:00:00
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.67.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 8/01/2006
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 169968
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: extended
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 42612
Number of viruses found: 1
Number of infected objects: 1
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 2727 sec

Infected Object Name - Virus Name
C:\WINDOWS\system.reg	Infected: Trojan.WinREG.StartPage

Scan process completed.

_________________

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 18:02:32, 08/01/2006
+ Report-Checksum: E3607430

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Family\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Family\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\052J8V6T\mm[1].js -> Spyware.Chitika : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Family\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\052J8V6T\mm[2].js -> Spyware.Chitika : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\hijackthis\backups\backup-20060106-191821-204.dll -> Hijacker.StartPage.ahb : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

aha, I misread your first post.

go to http://www.grc.com/default.htm and download and run shoot the messenger, dcombulator and unplug and pray!

Then see if you still get the error. I take it's Microsoft's security centre or windows messenger?

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Delete on 
Reboot. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each 
of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has
the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click 
Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No. Continue 
with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of 
these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.Then click yes 
to reboot after you entered the last one.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you 
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\system.reg

post back


----------



## .Flight. (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

I did whay you said, but the message still pops up


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

what exactly is the security message you are getting and what is giving the message?

Maybe you have your seetings to high in IE?

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and 
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX 
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.


----------



## .Flight. (Aug 23, 2005)

Success! It worked, my IE settings were on 'low' and the ActiveX ones were different too. Thanks so much for your time and help.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, you're welcome!


----------

